# 90s Dimensions/ Wilson Barber story



## Blackbean (Sep 23, 2017)

I can't seem to find this story published in early/mid 90s in Dimensions mag, I "thought" it was called The Party involving a young couple (feeder/feedee relationship), had a Ned S. Illustration. I leant the mag away back in the 90s never to get it back & I was curious to revisit it as was a favorite at the time.


----------



## steve pearson (Sep 24, 2017)

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/dimtext/Fiction/party.html


Is this it?


----------



## Blackbean (Sep 24, 2017)

steve pearson said:


> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/dimtext/Fiction/party.html
> 
> 
> Is this it?



Nope, It's Wilson Barbers story I may have the title wrong.


----------



## mp7251 (Sep 24, 2017)

https://wilsonb.deviantart.com/


----------



## Blackbean (Sep 24, 2017)

mp7251 said:


> https://wilsonb.deviantart.com/



A lot there but "no" I also checked Fat magic here.


----------



## mp7251 (Sep 24, 2017)

http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/dimtext/Barbers/
http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/dimtext/Barbers/avoirdupois.html

on the first link look at a complete bibliography of his stories to find brief descriptions of his stories


----------



## Blackbean (Sep 24, 2017)

mp7251 said:


> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/dimtext/Barbers/
> http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/dimtext/Barbers/avoirdupois.html
> 
> on the first link look at a complete bibliography of his stories to find brief descriptions of his stories



Close but no, this can't be complete, I actually thought it might had been Consuming Love in Plumpers but I have all of them, looked it up & no. I just remember it was had quite a bit of active feeding, was a realistic virginal gain story and the wife did not end up SSW a bit unusual for Barbers stories. Certain it was a Dimensions publication.


----------



## Burke_Rakers (Dec 4, 2018)

Blackbean said:


> I can't seem to find this story published in early/mid 90s in Dimensions mag, I "thought" it was called The Party involving a young couple (feeder/feedee relationship), had a Ned S. Illustration. I leant the mag away back in the 90s never to get it back & I was curious to revisit it as was a favorite at the time.



I've got quite a lot of 90's era Dimensions magazines in my closet, and danged if this story doesn't sound familiar. I'll dig them out when I get home and see if I have it.


----------



## Blackbean (Dec 4, 2018)

Thanks


----------

